

Erlang's Open Telecom Platform (OTP) Framework [video] - spooneybarger
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Erlang-OTP-Behaviors

======
lelf
And if you haven't seen it, here is some classic. “Erlang: the Movie”:

— <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrIjfIjssLE>

And sequel “Erlang: the Movie II”:

— <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRbY3TMUcgQ>

Don't think wtf. Just watch.

~~~
silentbicycle
I have a mug etched with a picture from that movie (by way of Learn You Some
Erlang For Great Good):
<https://twitter.com/silentbicycle/status/299278899886579712> :)

------
lpgauth
Clause order matters.

\--

    
    
      -module(ping).
      -export([ping/2]).
    
      ping(N, Pid) ->
          Pid ! ping,
          receive
              pong ->
                  ping(N-1, Pid)
          end;
      ping(0, _Pid) ->
          ok.
    
      erlc ping.erl
      ping.erl:10: Warning: this clause cannot match because a
      previous clause at line 4 always matches

~~~
vinoski
Correct -- immediately after the video was posted to InfoQ I posted a comment
there to clarify and correct that error:

[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Erlang-OTP-
Behaviors#anch...](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Erlang-OTP-
Behaviors#anch89741)

------
drtse4
A note about Steve Vinoski, if you ever need a book on the CORBA protocol go
straight to his Advanced CORBA Programming in C++, beautiful book.

